
Golang Self-referential functions and the design of options (2014) - danielcorin
https://commandcenter.blogspot.com/2014/01/self-referential-functions-and-design.html
======
perfmode
A really clever abstraction...

We used it to good effect in go-ipfs: [https://github.com/ipfs/go-
ipfs/blob/2e116b40eb7ea41564c3371...](https://github.com/ipfs/go-
ipfs/blob/2e116b40eb7ea41564c3371b0b3552c9791b59d1/cmd/ipfs/daemon.go#L466)

